# [OT] Zegnaj Ojcze :(

## keman

Jak zapewne każdy z Was wie, wczorajszej nocy zmarł Najwybitniejszy z Polaków - Jan Paweł II, Nasz Papież......

Całe życie, był (i pozostanie) on moim autorytetem, bowiem tyle dobrego ile zrobił On za swojego życia, nie byłby w stanie zrobić nikt z Nas...

Pomudlmy się więc za niego, i przeżyjmy ten dzień w zadumie i skupieniu...

waluigi

----------

## Poe

Nie smućcie się jak i ja się nei smucę. naprawde, od wczorajszego poranka odkad wstałem czułem sie lekko, byłem cały czas usmiechnięty i zupełnie pogodzony, ze w końcu nas opuści. Wczoraj jak nigdy dotąd uwierzyłem jeszcze mocniej w Boga i w życie po śmierci. wczoraj wieczorem, gdy ogłosili jego śmierc ja po prostu powstrzywywałęm sie od szerokiego usmiechu [nie, nie usmiechu szyderczego i mysla "ha, w końcu odszedł"], takiego usmiechu ulgi, ze odszedł na życie wieczne, nie będzie juz cierpiał, a z nami i tak pozostanie. Nie potrafię tego wyrazic wszystkiego jak się czuje po tym wszystkim, ale nie czuje się nieprzyzwoicie z tego powodu.

pozdrawiam.

----------

## fallow

ale nie wszystko jest takie rozowe , jak ktos chce niech przeczyta cala  ta strone albo caly ten watek 

Ja nie jestem dobry katolikiem , nie jestem przekonany do instytucji kosciala , ale jako czlowiek Papiez jest dla mnie wielkim autorytetem , wzorem  i symbolem

cheers.[/url]

----------

## arsen

Peace

----------

## grzewho

Peace

Piss on OTW (chyba tylko mi się oberwało za ten wątek)

----------

## keman

Widziałem już ten wątek, i zupełnie nierozumiem ludzi, którzy uważają że Papież nic nie zrobił dla swiata....

Ktoś, kto bez przelewu krwi obalał dyktatury w Amercye Płd, przyczynil sie do upadku Apathaidu i komunizmu.

Ktoś, kto nie może odejśc.....

waluigi

----------

## arsen

[OT]

OTW ssie

[/OT]

----------

## tdi

[*]

OT: az normalnie jestes zszokowany jacy ci ludzie w watku oTW sa pojebani (sorry za slowo ale sie nalezy)

----------

## Poe

dobra, są tacy "ludzie" którzy myslą ze papież nic nie zrobił, niech sobie tacy będą, ale takiego czegos nie stoleruję

 *douchebag wrote:*   

> {Tekst w linku ponizej, pierwszy post od dołu na 3. stronie tamtu, o ile go jeszcze nie wywalili}

 

z tego tematu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318020-start-50.html

----------

## keman

IMHO nie powinniście wklejac tu takich rzeczy, może lepiej dać linka, a nie wklejać taki tekst...

Przecież to istna profanacja  :Sad: 

waluigi

----------

## muchar

To bardzo przykre, jak rozne narody w rozny sposob patrza na inne narody, na fakty historyczne, na ludzi.

Pamietajmy jednak, ze w kazdym z nas jest Prawda i ta Prawda musi zostac zachowana.

----------

## totencham

Myślę, że ludzie z OTW mają kompleks katolika. Wierzą w coś innego i starają się POKAZAĆ, jak głęboko mają inne religie, ZWŁASZCZA katolicyzm (bo jest bardziej popularny, stąd kompleks), nie dostrzegając, albo świadomie pomijając, dobro i wartości, którymi Papież wzbogacił miliony ludzi.

[*]

http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/8/1917/z1917948G.jpg

----------

## nelchael

[']

----------

## pwe

można zauważyc OGROMNĄ ignorancje ludzi! momentami dziekuje na nasz przładowany system nauczania! Masa ludzi za granica (wykształconych) to kretyni i idioci, który pojecia o świecie nie maja, o historii, o położeniu swojego kraju (np. Amerykanie!!!!!). a pozniej Oswiecim to Polacy, antysemici Polacy itp.

tragedia

----------

## nelchael

 *pwe wrote:*   

> można zauważyc OGROMNĄ ignorancje ludzi! momentami dziekuje na nasz przładowany system nauczania! Masa ludzi za granica (wykształconych) to kretyni i idioci, który pojecia o świecie nie maja, o historii, o położeniu swojego kraju (np. Amerykanie!!!!!). a pozniej Oswiecim to Polacy, antysemici Polacy itp.
> 
> tragedia

 

Ten watek jest po to, aby wyrazic swoj bol po stracie tak wielkiego czlowieka jakim byl Jan Pawel II.

Flame'y na innych? Zaloz nowy watek.

PS. Wiem co powiedzial ciaranm, cockehabit i inni i tez mam ich dosc.

----------

## _troll_

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> Piss on OTW (chyba tylko mi się oberwało za ten wątek)

 na te chwile tak - tylko Tobie. ale mnie to ********** i nie popuszczam, dopoki tu moduje (*).

(*) a wiec dlugo to moze nie potrwac.

----------

## fallow

wszyscy zglosilismy to do "do góry" .

----------

## raaf

[*]

Brak mi słów, bo mimo, że jestem niewierzący to uważam, że Jemu należy się największy szacunek.

Czuję, że jestem nikim w porownaniu z nim.  Chcialbym się móc, umieć za niego pomodlić.

[*]

----------

## Insenic

...

----------

## rasheed

 *tdi wrote:*   

> OT: az normalnie jestes zszokowany jacy ci ludzie w watku oTW sa pojebani (sorry za slowo ale sie nalezy)

 

Popieram, niestety tak jest..

[`]

----------

## adam1957

[*]

----------

## cichy

()

[  ]

[  ]

----------

## nelchael

madman: puf!

----------

## bacouch

[*]

----------

## sir_skiner

Ciao Karol! Do zobaczenia Papo... :Crying or Very sad: 

Nie jeden raz przechodzilem troche obok Twoich slow traktujac je czasem jako oczywizm, czasem jako "przebrzmialy" relikt przeszlosci... a Ty z uporem maniaka grzmiales slowami nie odkrywczymi, ale odkrytymi na nowo: uczyles, upominales, chwaliles i ganiles poglady kulturowe i etyczne epoki, ale i naszego Kosciola. Nie kazdy czuje to co Twoja "rodzina", nie kazdy rozumie... nawet ja. Bo uwierzyles w sile czlowieka ponad jego wiare w samego siebie - zla nie wartosciowales, nie szukales okolicznosci lagodzacych, czasem bedac despotyczny w swych naukach nigdy nie umniejszyles czlowiekowi jego wielkosci w obliczu  Boga.

Wielu zarzuca Ci nie jedno. Coz, im wiekszy czlowiek tym wiecej powodow aby miec o nim zdanie, a jak wiadomo zdania zawsze sa podzielone, ale to tez jest miara jego wielkosci. Nie byles pochlebca, nie schlebiales gustom tych, ktorzy cie sluchali. A jednak robili to... Nie mowiles: "jestescie super jacy jestescie, nie zmieniajcie sie, zyjcie w zgodzie ze soba." Nie, nie, Ty mowiles: "zmiencie sie! potraficie! Bog w was wierzy, uwierzcie i wy. NIE LEKAJCIE SIE"... a mimo to Cie sluchano, w tych czasach przesiaknietych pustoslowiem i pycha ludzie pragneli aby im mowiono o tym, ze sa czyms wiecej niz klientem supermarketu i operatorem pilota TV. 

Mowia: "a coz on zrobil? nic". Coz, zawsze mozna zrobic wiecej, nawet w nauczaniu i gestach, to pewne, jednak Ty zrobiles cos fenomenalnego. Ty wskrzesiles w nas wiare, ze to MY mozemy cos zrobic! Bo chocbys stanal na glowie i zatanczyl freestyle'a, to nic nie przebije tego co nam dales - miary wlasnego czlowieczenstwa i wspolistoty z Bogiem. Czlowieczenstwa trudnego bo gotowego do upokorzenia i przebaczania zan, do cierpienia ale i do weselenia sie, do wyznania bledow i przeproszenia za nie, do walki ale i do unizenia...

Otworzyles nam drzwi do poznania siebie i Boga. Nigdy nie odmowiles tez prawa konfrontacji wiary z nauka, wrecz mowiles, ze prawdziwa wiara to ta, ktora Boga wielbi rowniez, a moze zwlaszcza umyslem, bo krucha jest wiara slepa, ktora nie pyta, nie szuka... wtedy nawet zwatpienie jest czyms, co nie przeraza.

Dales swiadectwo zyciem i smiercia, pokazales, ze tak mozna, bo tez byles tylko czlowiekiem z calym swoim czlowieczenstwem i jego slabosciami, nie tylko fizycznymi. Byles "Lolkiem" z Wadowic. Jak ja byles czlowiekiem, AŻ czlowiekiem. 

Pamietaj o tym Ty, ktory to czytasz Nie czcij tylko szczatek ciala, zrozum Jego przeslanie i staraj sie byc CZLOWIEKIEM....

Niepokonanym

Wśród tandety lśniąc jak diament

Być zagadką, której nikt

Nie zdąży zgadnąć nim minie czas

... tak jak On.

----------

## brodi

[*]

Wczoraj, kiedy usłyszałem dzwony wybiegłem z akademika i poszedłem prosto do katedry.. to był odruch.. I miałem ochotę rozpłakać się.. trochę z żalu.. bo czułem się jakby zmarł ktoś z mojej najbliższej rodziny, ale kiedy widziałem tych wszystkich ludzi, którzy tam poszli, to czułem radość z tego, że ta śmierć może przynieść dla wielu, którzy są daleko dużo dobrego. Bóg zabrał go już do siebie i wierzę w to, że wypełnił swoją misję i odbiera nagrodę wieczną.  :Smile: 

(sorry, że trochę patetycznie zabrzmiało, ale to właśnie czuję)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rzezioo

[*]

----------

## vArDo

Ciesze sie, ze umarl w zgodzie z Bogiem. Niewielu ludzi zapewne tak umiera. Osobiscie nie czuje smutku, bo wiem, ze jego Światło bedzie jeszcze przed dlugi czas nas prowadzilo. Przeciez on nie zniknal. Dalej z nami jest. Ja przynajmniej tak sie czuje.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

PS. Moim zdaniem nie ma co plakac jesli bedzie nam dane spotkamy go jeszcze twarza w twarz.

----------

## moniek

[']['][']

----------

## psycepa

 :Sad: (

Twardowski kiedys napisal:

           Śpieszmy się kochać ludzi, tak szybko odchodzą

Żałuje, że nie pośpieszyłem się kiedyś. Zawsze był obok, jestem niewierzacy, ale na poczynania papieza zawsze patrzyłem z podziwem, na kolejne pielgrzymki, na wplyw na ludzi....

Żal mi, że odszedl. Nie bede klamal i nie bede mowil ze sie ciesze. W tym świecie idiotów i kretynów ON był kims naprawde wielkim, byl aurotytetem niepodwazalnyma kazdy inteligentny czlowiek potrafil zobaczyc te wielkosc, uwazam ze mial jeszcze troche do zrobienia, ale skoro odszedl, niech spoczywa w spokoju...

----------

## nelchael

Reszta postow: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318487.html

----------

## Pablos

[*]

----------

